# Germany - Decent Scale Road Atlas?



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all,

We always travel with a road atlas as a back up to our routinely updated sat-nav, just in case...

We're looking at doing a decent bit of travelling through Germany next year and would prefer a large scale road atlas than the teeny-tiny scaled thing we used last time, we use a Michelin 1:200 000 scale spiral bound atlas for France and would like something similar for Germany but can't find one. Does anyone produce such a thing?

The best I can find is a 1:300 000 scale combined with a whole load of other countries but would prefer something a bit more - dedicated if you know what I mean?

Whilst we're at it, does anyone produce a reasonable scale map of Denmark? EDIT - found a Marco Polo 1:200 000 scale atlas for Denmark, still looking for a German one.

Mr Wez


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have an ADAC spiral bound. Same scale as the Michelin France.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Download maps.me pro. Use offline and it gives great fine detail. Shops, fuel, toilets, restaurants etc.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

MrWez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We always travel with a road atlas as a back up to our routinely updated sat-nav, just in case...
> 
> ...


 The AA "Road Atlas Germany" sub titled Detailed Mapping for Touring
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Road-Atlas-Germany-AA/dp/0749568003

Although not spiral bound we have one and it's hard wearing and very detailed at 1:200000

Suits us-despite the "iffy" reviews!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mr Wez,

the German automobile club ADAC issues a road atlas covering all Germany in 1:200000 scale: "Deutschland/ Europa 2015/2016 ADAC ReiseAtlas"

Should be available in decent bookshops and at petrol stations in Germany.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gerhard hs given a useful reply.

You could also try PM to MHF member 'satco' (also German with excellent English) who may not have seen your post - just in case he knows of more than you have been given already.

Geoff


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone shouting for me ????   

well , found another one on ebay , scale is 1:250000

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1214707...2179&item=121470739284&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487

Jan


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your help, it looks like the ADAC one is available at a very reasonable price from a certain on-line retailer sooo....


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Can't beat the Falk Strassenbahn Atlas IMHO. Spiral bound, unique fold out system so very easy to follow. Usually buy one when needed at first town we hit in Germany. Most reasonable sized supermarkets, autobahn rest stations etc stock them. Think our last one about 2 years ago was Euro 12. Really good detail, easy to use and stands up to heavy use. Wish they made them for UK!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

+1 for Falk.

We had the Spiral bound Falk MaxiAtlas Deutschland, brilliant 1:150000 scale and showed LPG outlets on the map which was handy for us.
Unfortunately it got ruined in a flood so will have to get a replacement on our next visit as they're difficult to get hold of here.










Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!

@ nethernut: "Strassenbahn" means Tram :wink: 

@ peejay: This "MaxiAtlas" is nowadays sold under the ADAC label. Unfortunately, the 2014/15 edition seems to be out of print. And the new 2015/16 edition is supposed to be published not before mid-January. (But maybe some shops still have the 2014/15 edition on stock.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

